# Entourage X v10.1.4 coming today, with Exchange support



## mfsri (Aug 4, 2003)

Microsoft's Macintosh Business Unit (MacBU) announced today that the Microsoft Exchange Update for Entourage X (v10.1.4) will be released at 8AM PT. 

This new release of Entourage -- Microsoft's e-mail client with personal information management tools -- introduces interoperability with Microsoft Exchange Server. Exchange Server is used as a collaborative scheduling and messaging tool in business environments. 

With this new update, Entourage vX users will be able to view other Exchange users' free and busy times to schedule meetings. Directory service lookup is supported, and you can synchronize your calendar and address book for offline use, as well. What's more, e-mail received from Outlook for Windows users will look better in this update to Entourage. 

Exchange Server support isn't the only change in this new version of Entourage, either. Other improvements in the new release include updates to Word X, PowerPoint X and Excel X, according to Microsoft.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 4, 2003)

I just got the update from VersionTracker.

I just have the feeling of thinking it's about time Exchange was supported. I wonder if this was due to the fact of the Panther support (in the developers copies).


----------



## andrewhicks (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, have the update, but when I launch it it can´t find my Office installation, even though I can see it search the disk where it is.

When I click choose folder option, two blank white boxes are there, and it freezes.

Let me know if anyone else has better luck.

(ps My Office is not in my Applications folder but in another location)


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 4, 2003)

Andrew try putting the Office folder in your Application folder to see if it will update.


----------



## garymum4d (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewhicks _
> *Well, have the update, but when I launch it it can´t find my Office installation, even though I can see it search the disk where it is.
> 
> When I click choose folder option, two blank white boxes are there, and it freezes.
> ...



Same thing here!!

Pretty useless update!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 4, 2003)

It's already looking like their are some rough edges to this update. There are some reasons why this looks like it may be a miss. It appears to only support Exchange 2000. Also you end up with having to have IMAP4 support in the server.


----------



## cq107 (Aug 4, 2003)

you have to have the update 10.1.2 to install 10.1.4


----------



## andrewhicks (Aug 4, 2003)

Went back and moved Office to the Applications folder, reapplied 10.1.2 then 10.1.3 then 10.1.4 worked.


----------



## twyg (Aug 4, 2003)

I have to say, I'm very glad Microsoft listened, but I'm kinda wishing they would start the slate again. Maybe separate Entourage from the Office package as they had done with Outlook previously. Make it it's own separate product. My clients would be happy to spend the extra money to have Entourage work with Exchange as Outlook works with it.

It's maddening for me to have to use Outlook on 25 macs that are running OS 10... It's the only thing they use in classic, and it's constantly crashing...

I hate to be the stereotypical mac whiner, but to have Exchange support on an older version of an OS and then not continue in your new software is rather odd. What, Mac people are so flaky we only have POP and IMAP? If I had purchased Entourage on it's own I would have been miffed...

Does someone have a legitimate reason as to why Entourage may not have Exchange support from the beginning? I'm sure a programmer would have an idea... (And no "It's because Microsoft is stupid" stuff please, I'm looking for a reasonable guess here.)


----------



## cockneygeezer (Aug 4, 2003)

YES!!

Exchange support in Entourage at long last! COME ON!

Delight turned to dismay as I found out that Entourage X.1.4 only supports Exchange Server 2000 SP2. Pity, my Exchange Server is v5.5. For years, my organisation has been presuring use Mac users to use a PC because of Exchange compatibility. Now that we have it, we can't bloody use it!

What a shitter! You can taste the irony can't you? Personally, I don't who to blame? Microsoft for setting the specs to high, or my organisation for not getting with the program and upgrade like everybody else?

Oh well! At least they have to upgrade before the end of the year, as support for Exchange 5.5 runs out, he he...


----------



## Urbansory (Aug 6, 2003)

You can buy Entourage seperate from office now. For $90

http://www.macmall.com/macmall/shop/detail.asp?dpno=753454

Which isn't bad for such a great app. I have yet to use iCal, and I haven't touched Mail since June 2002.


----------



## thisbechuck (Aug 7, 2003)

I really wish apple would add more features and compatability onto Mail... well I actually really wish apple would make a whole office suite, but i suppose thats a different topic


----------

